# hymer outer screen covers ,!!



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

hi! to all that help!!

i am now looking to find hymer , s660 screen cover,s can any one direct me in the right direction or maybe some one has old one,s no longer used . i have looked out side around wind screen and side screens . and noticed that their is an awning strip , like that of a caravan ?. 
have heard so much about this debate on screen cover,s . took a look at kands photo album and the work he did to restore his hymer to former glory , i have to agree with his opinion on screen coverage . i too have been taking my hymer apart , in the d.i.y department .front dash is one big area , and ply board is the method used by hymer , but the condensation is massive , water has given the ply board a going over had to scrap it . make a new one . i will not be useing silver screens in my motor home. will keep hymer airy dry , and no curtains, drawn .

have a great day !!. denton.


----------



## 102098 (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Denton,

I have the awning style strip above the winsdscreen on my 694 and have the insulating screen to go with it. I think it's probably an original Hymer accessory. You fit the centre section to the front screen 1st and then push the side sections in (it comes in 1 piece) When fitted it just takes a tie wrap at the 2 corners of the side windows to secure it and it completely does away with any condensation problems.

Only downside is that it's a fiddle to fit due to the height of the awning strip - could do with a box to stand on!

I'd suggest trying Hymer UK to see if they have it available as an accessory.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Denton
Thanks for the mention mate :lol: :lol: The Hymer dash does look daunting when you first uncover it but as you say it is only ply wood. I removed mine and got a piece of 12mm (I think) marine ply and used the original as a template to cut out the new one. Use stainless steel screws when replacing the dash and drill new holes, don't use the original body holes because they will be enlarged and useless. Whilst under there check the side straps that go from the top of the dash extension to the front cap. On mine there was only one loose screw at each end allowing movement of the entire cap, so I drilled an extra hole at each end and fixed the strap with stainless bolts, also added an extra screw to join the strap to the A Post rail coming down from the roof as this was totally unsupported????
When you have made the new dash panel remember to fit sound insulation to the underside before installing it back in. I put the panel in and marked out where the edges of the dash and front fixing rail were so that I could fix the soundproofing onto the panel outside the van, then just offered the whole lot up and fixed using the new screws.
I used expanding foam to get right into the corners and edges to complete the job and seal it into place.....
Whilst you have the dash panel out, you will want to think about where you want to fit speakers and cut those holes out when it is outside the van as well, much easier than messing around with it in place.
I hope this helps mate, and I do thoroughly recommend getting external windscreen covers, they make a huge difference, maybe also get a 2 step, step ladder from ebay (about £15) to help you safely fit the cover, keep the steps under a bed out of the way, but you will find they are invaluable for other little jobs that you will have to do :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I have a set of luxury Hymer 710 screens. These are external ones that have the drop down front. When the front is down there is a privacy net behind so you can see out but people cannot see in.

Origonal cost was over £200. I paid £60, you can have them for that if you are interested.


stew


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I second Kands on external silver screens. We spent a week in the New Forest last month. Very cold nights and heavy frosts. We didn't get one spot of condensation. Another essential buy in my opinion.


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

We had a 660s a couple of years back which we bought from dmiuk. we too needed external silver screens to fit it due to going skiing. they managed to get them for us quite easily. you could try calling them or mailing they are very helpful

hannah


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*hi! kand,s need some advise ??*

hi! keith , 
can i ask you , stew has posted a about screens he has for his old 550 . take a look at what he has said , regarding luxury covers with privacy net it is not clear to me what stew mean,s about his desription on these . probably make,s look a bit stupid probably am .

can you may be elaborate to me keith . be much obliged if you could i ask you because i think you know a lot more about hymer,s than i .

all the have fun , live forever i say camping that is on the road !!
denton.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi denton,
try - http://www.silverscreens.co.uk/ have bought from them in the past and very good service and quality materials. no condensation either.
simon


----------

